

Bird from the future sabotages Large Hadron Collider - ams6110
http://www.time.com/time/printout/0,8816,1937370,00.html

======
Asmodeus
A simpler explanation is that the Higgs boson doesn't actually exist. Might
want to check that one out before positing chronological paradoxes. This would
be a great article for April 1st.

Conservation of energy also seems to operate in surprising, sometimes even
magical ways. Physics could easily compensate for a lack of a Higgs boson in a
similar way.

